# What does a poodle look like completely shaved all over?



## Pwibble (Feb 22, 2010)

I'm a fan of poodles, and I'm really curious to know how they are actually shaped- you almost never see them without huge amounts of fluff. I haven't been able to find any pictures of them really close clipped all over anywhere... so I thought I might ask here for help! Thanks!


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

This is as close to fully shaved as I can find. it's called a Miami clip

http://img4.imageshack.us/i/002hj.jpg/


----------



## Pwibble (Feb 22, 2010)

Thankyou Keechak! That's exactly what I was looking for. Wow, they have really long necks, I never realised. Awesome.


----------



## RaeganW (Jul 14, 2009)

There's also these guys: 

http://www.lakelandhuntingpoodles.com/


----------



## poodleholic (Mar 15, 2007)

Here's more - Helen shaves them down all over, including the topknot and tail. Check here (click on the videos, they're pretty good, and you can see how they move).

http://www.jility.com/


----------



## Graco22 (Jul 16, 2007)

I think they look terrible shaved..LOL Here's pics of a rescue that the shelter thought was an old english sheep dog...nope, he was a standard under all that matted hair...


----------



## sagira (Nov 5, 2009)

I always wondered what they looked like too. To me, they look like curly haired greyhounds. Nice to see their bodies' shape.


----------



## Pwibble (Feb 22, 2010)

Thank-you everyone for the help/pictures! Haha, they look so funny without all their hair! Never realised how skinny their legs look  But also kind of cute! Anyway cheers everyone 

-Rachel.


----------

